# Reason to have a dog...



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Me: OK, I've got to go out to run some errands. Who wants to go?

Teen 1: Meh. But, can you get some cookies?

Teen 2: Zzzzzzzzzzzz

The Dog: Me me me me me me me PICK ME! 


So, I always have a furry companion...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Along the same lines as you!My dogs want to do everything I want to do because of the incredibly fun activities they get to do! Why already today they helped me pick up poop outside. Hooray!Followed by digging holes in the snow searching for mice.Unforgettable afternoon!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Any time, day or night, Nitro is ready and happy to go anywhere.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Plus, they are always ecstatic to see you after you have gone to the bathroom. I don't know anyone else who is that happy to see me after I've been absent for a few minutes.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Or guard the bathroom door so no one can attack me when I come out. 😅😅


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Or help out in the kitchen by keeping the floor nice and clean while you cook.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Me when I wanna go on a walk...


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

cagal said:


> Or help out in the kitchen by keeping the floor nice and clean while you cook.


Looool. Until the drool slobbers up the floor.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I seriously have never seen a German Shepherd drool. 
Water the floor after drinking but drool, no


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

WNGD said:


> I seriously have never seen a German Shepherd drool.
> Water the floor after drinking but drool, no


You've never experienced german shepherd drool?  It's that cold, wet patch on the sofa where Nitro spent part of the night, and where I sit in the morning. The drip, drip on my foot while he's poised, mouth slight open, waiting for the ok to take the treat. Or it's the rivulet when he's waiting for me to eat the chocolate coating before I can share my icecream.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

My apprentice is always there to help with any project I’m working on. If I have to get the floor on my hands and knees I will always have a head poking under an arm to help. Every project takes longer, but I love it.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

My dogs join me when I go to the bathroom. It’s a team effort.


----------



## SophieWaggner83 (Jan 15, 2021)

cagal said:


> Or help out in the kitchen by keeping the floor nice and clean while you cook.


Oh yeah! This is a definite plus, the main thing is that the dog does not eat foods that are harmful to it, and this is an excellent additional cleaner in the kitchen


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

SophieWaggner83 said:


> Oh yeah! This is a definite plus, the main thing is that the dog does not eat foods that are harmful to it, and this is an excellent additional cleaner in the kitchen


It’s surprisingly noticeable! My dog has been gone more than 6 months and we’ve all commented on the difference. Thank goodness it’s 2 of us at home most of the time although my son is now working from home on a co-op and there are definitely more crumbs etc. He never seems to stop eating lol! Hoping to get a new “assistant” in the next few months though 🤞.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Dunkirk said:


> You've never experienced german shepherd drool?  It's that cold, wet patch on the sofa where Nitro spent part of the night, and where I sit in the morning. The drip, drip on my foot while he's poised, mouth slight open, waiting for the ok to take the treat. Or it's the rivulet when he's waiting for me to eat the chocolate coating before I can share my icecream.


No, none of my GSD have ever drooled. But they don't get any human food, almost ever (the kids slip them a piece of cheese now and again) so that may be the difference. They don't drool waiting for their own dinner either.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

WNGD said:


> No, none of my GSD have ever drooled. But they don't get any human food, almost ever (the kids slip them a piece of cheese now and again) so that may be the difference. They don't drool waiting for their own dinner either.


@WNGD Juno drools playing fetch. That's the only time she does and then it is rather dignified. Oh, and she drooled on card ride numbers 4 through 7. 1 - 3 she threw up.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

@WNGD Hunter didn’t drool either per say. But he left wet patches where he licked the floor. And we do actually clean/mop the floors - don’t want anyone to think our kitchen is a free for all


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Clipper would drool while waiting for his bite of my dinner! I'd always save a few last bites for them, (good diet way to cut down on amount ya eat!) bad I know, but we all enjoyed!! Clipper seemed to have looser jowls? We always said he had loose lips! Gave sloppier kisses too!!


----------



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

drparker151 said:


> My apprentice is always there to help with any project I’m working on. If I have to get the floor on my hands and knees I will always have a head poking under an arm to help. Every project takes longer, but I love it.


OMG this! Last spring i was installing flares on our quad to help keep us clean in the mud holes when we ride. If Karma wasn't under my arm supervising while i was bent over, she would crawl under my butt and supervise from my groin area. Which obviously blocks my view of anything i'm working on lol. 

however she does pretty decent on quality control. Always seems to give everything i do a good sniffin'


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Another endearing moment...

I just got off work, stood up from my computer and stretched...
Rumo got so excited that he leapt to his feet and banged his nose on the coffee table! (ouch)

I mean, I have gotten off work 5 days a week, every week for years...
and he's still *that* excited? 🤣


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

GSDchoice said:


> Another endearing moment...
> 
> I just got off work, stood up from my computer and stretched...
> Rumo got so excited that he leapt to his feet and banged his nose on the coffee table! (ouch)
> ...


You got yourself a keeper!


----------



## Lucremars (Feb 12, 2021)

When I was 15 years old my parents gave me a Labrador puppy. I have long dreamed of a dog and finally, my dream has come true. In order for my dog to grow up smart and sociable, I tried to teach her everything, read various training tips on the Internet, and experimented. Now my dog is 7 years old and she is the smartest animal I have ever seen. Sometimes it seems to me that she fully understands what I say and I am constantly surprised at her actions. On walks, I practically do not use a dog leash, as I am sure that it cannot harm people and does not react aggressively to sudden sounds. My dog is my most devoted friend and no one can replace him!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Lucremars said:


> When I was 15 years old my parents gave me a Labrador puppy. I have long dreamed of a dog and finally, my dream has come true. In order for my dog to grow up smart and sociable, I tried to teach her everything, read various training tips on the Internet, and experimented. Now my dog is 7 years old and she is the smartest animal I have ever seen. Sometimes it seems to me that she fully understands what I say and I am constantly surprised at her actions. On walks, I practically do not use a dog leash, as I am sure that it cannot harm people and does not react aggressively to sudden sounds. My dog is my most devoted friend and no one can replace him!


Did you go through university with her? How was that if so


----------

